# March Madness



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone know a way to stream games for the tournament over here. I was checking the NCAA/CBS site and it seems they will not stream outside the USA. I do have a workaround for that if needed but the bandwidth is usually not that great for that option.

Any thoughts? Granted the Illini did not make after a disaster 2nd half, but still worth watching


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Watch Live Stream Watch online NBA :: :: Unisports :: Sportzkrieg


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Anyone know a way to stream games for the tournament over here. I was checking the NCAA/CBS site and it seems they will not stream outside the USA. I do have a workaround for that if needed but the bandwidth is usually not that great for that option.
> 
> Any thoughts? Granted the Illini did not make after a disaster 2nd half, but still worth watching


Poor Bruce... Its a shame they can't recruit Chicago.


----------

